
Terabyte Thumb Drives Made Possible by Nanotech Memory  - nickb
http://www.wired.com/gadgets/miscellaneous/news/2007/10/ion_memory
======
mechanical_fish
Wow. Our peer-to-peer bandwidth problems may be solved sooner than we thought.

"Never underestimate the bandwidth of a carrier pigeon carrying a 1-terabyte
thumb drive."

